# R+ Ipa Hopburst



## Ross (24/12/06)

Inspired by just-cj's hop 10 cubed, I've come up with my own insane brew to see out 2006. I stock 19 American hop varieties, so as the name implies (R = 18 min) I've hopped with every variety. Rather than use the bucket & mix method, I weighed them all out tonight into 19 packets, so 3gms of every hop in every addition.

R+ IPA 
Imperial IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 27/12/2007
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 34.00 L 
Boil time 90 minutes.
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.30 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 88.9 % 
0.41 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 42.7 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (70 min) Hops 37.5 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (60 min) Hops 36.3 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (55 min) Hops 35.5 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (50 min) Hops 34.5 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (45 min) Hops 33.3 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (40 min) Hops 31.8 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (35 min) Hops 30.0 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (30 min) Hops 27.9 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (25 min) Hops 25.2 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (20 min) Hops 22.0 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (15 min) Hops 18.0 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (10 min) Hops 13.1 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 7.8 IBU 
57.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (5 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
114.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
114.00 gm Hopburst 19 varieties [7.80%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 6.1 % 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Safale #056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.084 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.4 % 
Bitterness: 402.7 IBU Calories: 808 cal/l 
Est Color: 18.9 EBC Color: Color 


cheers Ross


----------



## ant (24/12/06)

These are the joys of having access to ridiculous quantities of hops  

Will be interesting to see which hops come out in the aroma and on the palate... certainly going to have a kick to it that will make some of those Stone/Russian River brews look like the proverbial 98 pound weaklings... good stuff Ross


----------



## Stuster (24/12/06)

Let battle commence. Hop it up, Ross. :super: :chug: 

What are the 19 varieties? I know I could look on CB but.......... it is Xmas.


----------



## Paleman (24/12/06)

Your insane Rosco !!!

Thats why i love ya.


----------



## Ross (24/12/06)

Ahtanum, Amarillo, Cascade, Centennial, Chinook, Cluster, Crystal, Fuggle, Galena, Glacier, Horizon, Liberty, Magnum, Newport, Palisade, Santium, Simcoe, Warrior & Willamette.

Never gave it much thought before weighing them out, but 361 bloody weighings, I must be insane....

cheers & Merry Christmas for tomorrow.


----------



## big d (24/12/06)

What? No flame out additions.Ya getting slack Ross.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Ross (24/12/06)

big d said:


> What? No flame out additions.Ya getting slack Ross.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



114gms at flame out Big D  steeped for 20 mins....

cheers Ross


----------



## Paleman (24/12/06)

Ross said:


> Ahtanum, Amarillo, Cascade, Centennial, Chinook, Cluster, Crystal, Fuggle, Galena, Glacier, Horizon, Liberty, Magnum, Newport, Palisade, Santium, Simcoe, Warrior & Willamette.
> 
> Never gave it much thought before weighing them out, but 361 bloody weighings, I must be insane....
> 
> cheers & Merry Christmas for tomorrow.



Chrissie to you to Rossco and all AHB'ers. May your beers be as bitter, and floral as hoped for. Your all hop headed monsters.

Good luck Rossco, keep us in touch with how this beast turns out. Mmmmmmmmm bitey monster :beerbang:


----------



## big d (24/12/06)

Way to go Ross.If youve brewed the high hop way we all know the flavour and aroma is at the flame out and steeping part   

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Paleman (24/12/06)

Make sure you rack and CC it.......otherwise it will climb out of Primary and strangle the life out of you


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/12/06)

Just curious. Why the sugar?


----------



## bindi (25/12/06)

Ross said:


> Est Original Gravity: 1.084 SG
> Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
> Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.4 %
> Bitterness: 402.7 IBU Calories: 808 cal/l
> ...




*Insane* :blink: 402.7 IBU  move the decimal point to the left one and you can make 10 beers with those hops, or post them to me.


----------



## Ross (25/12/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Just curious. Why the sugar?



GL,

That extra bit of alcohol without it becoiming to cloying, I can generally get this malt bill down to 1010 - 1012 & drinks real easy....

cheers Ross


----------



## cj in j (25/12/06)

Ross said:


> Inspired by just-cj's hop 10 cubed, I've come up with my own insane brew to see out 2006.


Hell, I don't know whether to be flattered or appalled! Man, you took an insane idea and doubled it. :beer: 


Ross said:


> Never gave it much thought before weighing them out, but 361 bloody weighings, I must be insane....


Why do you think I do the "weigh each hop's total amount and mix in a bucket" method! :super: 

Looking forward to the updates. :beerbang:


----------



## Weizguy (25/12/06)

Ross said:


> GL,
> 
> That extra bit of alcohol without it becoiming to cloying, I can generally get this malt bill down to 1010 - 1012 & drinks real easy....
> 
> cheers Ross


Ross, are you seriously telling us that the sugar helps balance this beast?

IMO, with the amount of hop in this, you'd be lucky to notice any difference to the balance, and I can't imagine any cloying malt struggling to squeeze out from under that hop Colossus (Extra sugar/alcohol or otherwise).

I reckon you just like a strong ale, and I have no prob with that. But I'm thinking that those hops will become cloying before anything else can even be detected.

Happy to be proved wrong. Please post or pm me when you taste/evaluate this one.
And contact the Guinness Book of World Records! :lol: 

Beerz.
Seth


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/12/06)

:huh: :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Ross (25/12/06)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Ross, are you seriously telling us that the sugar helps balance this beast?
> 
> IMO, with the amount of hop in this, you'd be lucky to notice any difference to the balance, and I can't imagine any cloying malt struggling to squeeze out from under that hop Colossus (Extra sugar/alcohol or otherwise).



Seth, Having never attempted anything quite like this before, it's new ground for me. All I know is that it works great in my 200IBU IPA, so sticking with the same malt/adjunct bill for this one. Hopefully it'll be drinkable, let you know in a few weeks time...

Edit: Seth, if it's drinkable, i'll send you down a bottle...Shame Pat won't still be with you to try it, he loves a hoppy beer :lol: 

cheers Ross...


----------



## hughman666 (26/12/06)

Ross said:


> Edit: Seth, if it's drinkable, i'll send you down a bottle...Shame Pat won't still be with you to try it, he loves a hoppy beer :lol:
> 
> cheers Ross...



i'll be surprised if you can even feel your teeth after a pint of that gear! :huh:


----------



## cj in j (26/12/06)

Les the Weizguy said:


> And contact the Guinness Book of World Records! :lol:


I don't think the Guinness Book allows records that are potentially harmful to human beings!


----------



## Jye (26/12/06)

Mate I look forward to a side by side tasting with your amber ale :lol:


----------



## big d (26/12/06)

Enamel.Yeah i once had them coating my teeth till the hops stripped em bare. :lol: 

Cheers
Big D 100-150 IBU WILL DO ME


----------



## Weizguy (26/12/06)

Ross said:


> Seth, Having never attempted anything quite like this before, it's new ground for me. All I know is that it works great in my 200IBU IPA, so sticking with the same malt/adjunct bill for this one. Hopefully it'll be drinkable, let you know in a few weeks time...
> 
> Edit: Seth, if it's drinkable, i'll send you down a bottle...Shame Pat won't still be with you to try it, he loves a hoppy beer :lol:
> 
> cheers Ross...


Well, Ross...
If U ain't done one b4, and no-one else has; that means that I haven't either.

I'll call on your hop knowledge now. Can you tell me what differences you can taste in any beer grist, with over 100 IBU? I bow to anyone with experience in this realm. Maybe there's a biochemistry thesis in this...hmmm

BTW, is your 200+ IBU beer an IPA, or is it an AIPA (or Imperial varaint thereof)?

*Edit* Oh,... and send me a bottle. Will be happy to provide feedback, if requested. Send 2 bottles, and I'll forward one to Pat (along with a bottle from me. Note: Pat I found the Berliner weisse)

Bye now
Seth out


----------



## Malnourished (26/12/06)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'll call on your hop knowledge now. Can you tell me what differences you can taste in any beer grist, with over 100 IBU? I bow to anyone with experience in this realm. Maybe there's a biochemistry thesis in this...hmmm


Conventional logic seems to be that the maximum solubility of iso-alpha acids is in the realm of 100IBUs (depending on what else is in the wort/beer,) so theoretically it's just an inefficient means of getting hop flavour... though it is heaps of fun to calculate big IBU numbers.  This paper claims maximum alpha acid solubility of 90ppm (ie. 90IBUs) in a solution of pH 5.2.

In my experience, once you're over about 80IBUs the perception of bitterness depends a lot more on how much malt there is to balance it than the hop rates themselves. For instance a 1.060 (all pale malt) 100IBU (calculated) IPA tastes _way _ more bitter than a 1.080 (with crystal, Munich) 200IBU (calculated) IIPA.


----------



## Ross (26/12/06)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'll call on your hop knowledge now. Can you tell me what differences you can taste in any beer grist, with over 100 IBU? I bow to anyone with experience in this realm. Maybe there's a biochemistry thesis in this...hmmm
> 
> BTW, is your 200+ IBU beer an IPA, or is it an AIPA (or Imperial varaint thereof)?
> 
> ...



Seth, you obviously haven't drunk many 100+ IBU beers, as you can certainly taste the malt profile. 
People are generally amazed when they try my 200+ IBU IPA as it's remarkably drinkable & doesn't actually taste that bitter at all. You certainly get a resinous taste, but it doesn't over power the malt at all IMO. Not being a qualified taster & only knowing what i like, i can't give you much more than that. I'm extremely interested to see what difference doubling the IBU's will make & seeing as i'm brewing it tomorrow, i guess i'll know the answer fairly soon  BTW, I refer to my 200+ beer as an Imperial Pale ale (IPA)...

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (27/12/06)

How about some pics of all the hops weighted out read to go in the boil.

... and of courese the hop sludge after the boil


----------



## Weizguy (27/12/06)

Ross said:


> *Seth, you obviously haven't drunk many 100+ IBU beers*, as you can certainly taste the malt profile.
> People are generally amazed when they try my 200+ IBU IPA as it's remarkably drinkable & doesn't actually taste that bitter at all. You certainly get a resinous taste, but it doesn't over power the malt at all IMO. Not being a qualified taster & only knowing what i like, i can't give you much more than that. I'm extremely interested to see what difference doubling the IBU's will make & seeing as i'm brewing it tomorrow, i guess i'll know the answer fairly soon  BTW, I refer to my 200+ beer as an Imperial Pale ale (IPA)...
> 
> cheers Ross


Spot on, Ross.
I've had precious few beers at that bitterness level. I've had the fortune to sample a Stone Brewing Ruination IPA, courtesy of Trent...and it was great. I plan to make one, after my urgent Summer brewing is done. Summer wheat beers - weizen, wit and sour weisse (the holy trinity of wheat beer).

I look forward to your beer, and I hope your brew day goes well.

BTW, thanks for the high IBU info, malnourished.

Beerz
Seth out


----------



## Ross (28/12/06)

Brewed yesterday - all went pretty smoothly, the hops soaked up an extra 2 litres of wort, so ended up with only 21L into the fermenter. The final wort had a greenish tinge to it, but tasted bloody nice (IMO) - Not sure that Browndog & Brizzybrew who were here at the time totally agreed though  


Hops all weighed out - 57gm x 18 plus 1 x 104gm for dry hopping. (mash hops already used)





Added 342 gms to each hopsock to make sure I didn't restrict them too much



So finally used 3 socks...



Ended up with approx 5L of hop debris...



On tap in approx 2 weeks...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (28/12/06)

Ross said:


> View attachment 10660



LOL MAGNIFICENT :lol: 

I knew I could smell something driving past Logan yesterday


----------



## cj in j (28/12/06)

Just imagine what that would look like if they were all whole hops! 

Looks like a lot of fun. I may have to do another one of these.


----------



## Ross (28/12/06)

just-cj said:


> Just imagine what that would look like if they were all whole hops!
> 
> Looks like a lot of fun. I may have to do another one of these.



CJ, Unfortunately whole hops are far & in between over here - Quarantine restricts their import into Australia.

cheers Ross


----------



## Darren (28/12/06)

200 IBU of Ahtanum, Amarillo, Centennial, Chinook, Cluster, Crystal, Fuggle, Galena, Glacier, Horizon, Liberty, Magnum, Newport, Palisade, Santium, Simcoe, Warrior & Willamette is not like 200 IBU of Pride of Ringwood or Super Alpha.

Most of the hops in Ross's concoction have low humulone but high co-humulone levels.

Co-humulone provides very little bittering at all.

Thats the only reason it is drinkable, because it would never be bitter even if you put 2 kilograms in it.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Doc (28/12/06)

What is the dry hop schedule Ross ?
Start dry hopping my Infintity + 1 brew tomorrow.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (28/12/06)

Doc said:


> What is the dry hop schedule Ross ?
> Start dry hopping my Infintity + 1 brew tomorrow.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Doc, As tempting as it is to finish with high aromatic hops I'm just doing the one 114gm (19 hop mix) addition for 5 days. The beer doesn't smell that aromatic, but I guess quite a few of the hops arn't that aromatic anyway. I'm really keen to see which hops, if any, dominate the brew, at this stage it's impossible to tell... 
If this works, i might have to try a big arse pommie IPA using Brit hops, that should get the mouth puckering B) ...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Darren (28/12/06)

Have I mis-read this, you are addiong 500g of dry-hops??

cheers

Darren


----------



## Ross (28/12/06)

Darren said:


> Have I mis-read this, you are addiong 500g of dry-hops??
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren



Yes you have misread Darren - I x 114gm hop addition, will sit in fermenter for 5 days.

cheers Ross...


----------



## Weizguy (28/12/06)

Darren said:


> Have I mis-read this, you are addiong 500g of dry-hops??
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren


Spelling..., Darren!

And how can an IBU calculation go wrong? If the Bitterness calculation is humulone/co-humulone-dependent, don't the brewsheets factor it in? Surely bitterness is the same, in any case, just the extra volatiles affecting the end flavour?

Apologies if I'm going off unjustifiably here. You see, I need to read the hop literture more.

Seth (passing?) out


----------



## blackbock (29/12/06)

Darren said:


> Most of the hops in Ross's concoction have low humulone but high co-humulone levels.
> Co-humulone provides very little bittering at all.
> Thats the only reason it is drinkable, because it would never be bitter even if you put 2 kilograms in it.
> 
> ...



Isn't the cohumulone generally regarded as causing harsh bitterness ??

And correct me if I am wrong, but most hops with high cohumulone levels also have high humulone (at least compared with the noble varieties).

BB


----------



## Darren (29/12/06)

blackbock said:


> Isn't the cohumulone generally regarded as causing harsh bitterness ??
> 
> And correct me if I am wrong, but most hops with high cohumulone levels also have high humulone (at least compared with the noble varieties).
> 
> BB




BB,

You are correct about the humulone/co-humulone. Late night drunken posts :beerbang: 

Most American varieties have low humulone:cohumulone ratios and thats why the bitterness does not show through.

Noble hops are generally low in both.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Stuster (29/12/06)

Yes, high co-humulone levels are associated with a harsh bitterness, while low co-homulone levels are supposed to give a smoother bitterness. But these hops are of very varied co-humulone levles. Some of them are low co-ho - Glacier for example is the lowest one with only 11-13%. But others are just as high as PoR (33-39%), such as Cluster at 36-42%.

AFAIK, it is not true that co-humulone provides very little bittering. This article is a good intro to hop chemistry.

Sorry for the OT post, Ross. Amazing that it's not that aromatic. As you say, it'll be interesting to see which hops dominate. Wonder if you'll be able to taste specific hops though with all that going on. :unsure: Only one way to tell. :chug:


----------



## Ross (29/12/06)

Off topic is fine, all input welcomed  

The sample glass I drew off, settled overnight & the 2" of break material that formed was bright green - wish i'd grabbed a photo before tipping...


cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (1/1/07)

Wow, just saw this topic  

Certainly will be interesting Ross. Flavour wise should be something very different. Good luck with it.

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (1/1/07)

Duff, Tasting very pleasent in the fermenter, nice & spicey with nothing breaking through & taking over. Not what I was expecting, thought some of the C hops would dominate, but at this stage it's developing into something far more interesting. Fermenting it cool & slow to keep it as clean as possible.

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (9/1/07)

2 weeks & still dropping - down to 1012 today (9.3%alc). If unchanged tomorrow I might crash chill & keg, not as if i need it to be too dry B) 

Has anyone else noticed the change in US-56. Used to brew out these big beers in 5 days flat & stop, now it seems to chew & chew. Great when you're looking for big attenuation...

cheers Ross


----------



## Finite (9/1/07)

Ross said:


> Has anyone else noticed the change in US-56. Used to brew out these big beers in 5 days flat & stop, now it seems to chew & chew. Great when you're looking for big attenuation...
> 
> cheers Ross



Got 90.4% out of my US-56 using your nelson sauvin recipe. Bloody thing probably would have kept going but I wanted to :chug:


----------



## Ross (11/1/07)

Kegged & on tap  

Just finishing my first glass, probably a little early to give it a review, rich aroma, spicey, fruity, a tad bitter  
Definately leaves a lingering bitterness that coats the mouth, but it gets a thumbs up. Reckon it needs 1 to 2 weeks in the keg to settle down though & show its full potential...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Weizguy (13/1/07)

G'day Ross,

Don't drink it all, if U plan to send me a bottle.

Would U like one of mine in return, or do wanna wait until I brew a hop monster? Maybe a Ruination or something bigger?

Beerz
Les out :beer:


----------



## BrissyBrew (14/1/07)

Ross just to top it all off I think you should add one of your filters in as a randall and serve it through a mix of the 19 hops.


----------



## Jye (15/1/07)

This is a fantastic beer, like fruit salad in a glass :chug: I expected it to have the familiar high bitterness tingle of other hop monsters but nothing, the high alcohol and hop flavour made it rather smooth. 

Cant wait to try it after a couple of weeks aging :lol: 

PS - maybe dry hop it in the keg to increase the aroma.


----------



## Ross (15/1/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> G'day Ross,
> 
> Don't drink it all, if U plan to send me a bottle.
> 
> ...



Les,

No need for a return bottle, but would love to try one of your best (wheats?), rather than a hop monster...  

Cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (16/1/07)

I couldn't find the appropriate thread for the 200IBU little sister, so I'll post here. 

Ross gave me a bottle of the 200IBU to try when he dropped off my kegging gear the other day. I think it's scarred me for life! I was browsing the kits at the LHBS a couple of days later. One of the tins said "High Hop Level", and I cringed. As I told Ross yesterday, I can handle the bitterness. It's the hop flavour that scares me. May as well chew on a mouthful of hops! My wife tried it and said "Why would you do that?" :lol:

I guess I need to quote sqyre and say "It turns out I'm not a hophead."

Thanks for the taste Ross, it was.... interesting.


----------

